# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Student Introductions

## Eddie

Please use this thread for introducing yourselves.  Let us know what grade/level you are in, what school you attend, and what your class has done using 3D printers so far.  Feel free to tell us anything else about yourself.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

So many introductions...


Daniel Sclafani, 17, Junior in HS, The Center School

As a class, we haven't really been doing much with the printers... We just added "Printing" to the design class this year...


The computer lab homeroom, on the other hand, have designed a bunch of things from pencil holders to scale models of Wall-E.

----------

